# Whatsit 3/25



## 480sparky (Mar 25, 2012)




----------



## Judobreaker (Mar 25, 2012)

Looks a bit sugar-ish.


----------



## Infinite_Day (Mar 26, 2012)

I thought it looked like some kind of closed-cell foam or something.


----------



## 480sparky (Mar 26, 2012)

Hint:

It's edible.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Mar 26, 2012)




----------



## Josh66 (Mar 26, 2012)

Those edible packing peanuts.

Or maybe a pork rind...


----------



## 480sparky (Mar 26, 2012)

Bitter Jeweler said:


>



Is that your answer?


----------



## ewick (Mar 26, 2012)

is it crystal meth? lol seriously it looks like sugar thats been wetted.


----------



## leeroix (Mar 26, 2012)

yellow snow?


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Mar 26, 2012)

480sparky said:


> Bitter Jeweler said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



Yup! I phrased it in the form of an emote.


----------



## 480sparky (Mar 26, 2012)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> 480sparky said:
> 
> 
> > Bitter Jeweler said:
> ...


----------



## Josh66 (Mar 26, 2012)

LOL!


----------



## OscarWilde (Mar 26, 2012)

That is the most intimidated piece of popcorn ever! Your camera is just hulking over it like its about to slaughter!


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Mar 26, 2012)

Yay! I wind!


----------



## 480sparky (Mar 26, 2012)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> Yay! I wind!



Take two memory cards out of petty cash.


----------

